# Finally got my new 3D background installed, 90g new pics!!



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a modular setup, 3 piece, Installed in an already established tank. Required no silicon.. I just had to trim it a tad to fit up under the tank braces.. Fit is really nice.. and it was just about dead on with my rock setup.. :thumb:

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow!!!!  Very nice!!!!! :thumb: 
I really works well with the blue lights that you just put in the tank. It also makes your fish pop and the original rocks match it perfectly.

How do you like it?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks :thumb: I love it, really adds depth to the tank.. Makes it seem very deep


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Cromak said:


> Thanks :thumb: I love it, really adds depth to the tank.. Makes it seem very deep


You're welcome! 
You're right, it definitely adds another dimension to the tank. The background and lighting really give it that deep water look. 
Good job! :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

cromak...

what type is it, aquaterra? Just curious because I am thinking of doing the same. In a established tank as well...

thanks-


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes sir, great quality you wont be dissapointed ... great pricing as well and he'll make one to fit for you.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome!! Those BGs are very realistic looking. Sweet job man!!


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok... Is that the "desert" one they make? Hard to tell with the blue prominence of the photo..


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

No that one is called like canyon I think the number is called bg29


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

You know what it's not an aquaterra background, it's from Designs by Nature

There is how you do it in an establish tank.

http://www.designsbynature.net/2010/08/ ... s-of-tank/

Here is the one I had made

http://www.designsbynature.net/products ... 9wa-abyss/


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Do they charge extra for making it too fit you specific tank dimensions?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, it depends on size but its not unreasonable.. you can email them and get a quote..


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, nice background and agreed it looks great with your rocks.


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

background blends very nicely with the tank ! :thumb:


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks to you *Cromak* I just spent more money :drooling:

I can't wait to get my BG. :lol:


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

des said:


> Thanks to you *Cromak* I just spent more money :drooling:
> 
> I can't wait to get my BG. :lol:


lol, you're welcome.. Did you get it from the same place i got mine? :thumb:


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, I ordered from the same place. I went with the BJ27-wa. I hope it will look good.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

That will look good.. Make sure you get yourself a hacksaw if you don't have one already. The saw's used to cut conduit that's used for electrical wire.. It works great to trim up your background and gives you a perfect , smooth cut..

I'm going to pickup another 10,000k light tomorrow and run two 10,000ks to see how it looks to really show off the color of the rocks and background.. Tone down that blue color, that way I have some options.. :thumb:


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Lucky for me he has a 75 gallon that he's going to use and size it for me. He's going to have it perfectly cut 'ready out of the box' for me so I don't plan on doing any cutting (well hopefully not).

I can imagine hearing my wife scream at me already if I have to spend any more time around my fish tank.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

ok, you may need to do some trimming. I had mine made for a 90 exactly and I still had to trim some to make it fit perfectly..


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## supadave1981 (Feb 2, 2011)

that looks freakin awesome guy love the big rocks. i was wanna do some big rocks in my tank but went against an went with flat rocks.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

supadave1981 said:


> that looks freakin awesome guy love the big rocks. i was wanna do some big rocks in my tank but went against an went with flat rocks.


Thanks, I do enjoy the larger rocks.. I've gone through so many setups before I finally settled on this one :lol:


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay, my background arrived yesterday. It came in 3 pieces packaged in a box and protected in bubble wrap as I had expected. Lengthwise it was a good fit. The height did require a 3/4" trim. I used an utility knife to trim the top. It was easy to install. Overall I was satisfied. I will have some pictures posted later.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I got mine from them on Friday, and it came in 3 psc also, but they were BROKEN :x

Terrible packaging inside and not one word saying fragile on the box. The good news is I was able to make it work with some minor trimming and a bit of epoxy, that and I would have had to cut it in at least 2 psc just to fit it in the tank. It actually came out really good.  I did email him and let him know, more of a heads up type of thing.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

des said:


> Okay, my background arrived yesterday. It came in 3 pieces packaged in a box and protected in bubble wrap as I had expected. Lengthwise it was a good fit. The height did require a 3/4" trim. I used an utility knife to trim the top. It was easy to install. Overall I was satisfied. I will have some pictures posted later.


Here are some pictures I said I would post. Please let me know what you think. I wanted the background to pull the lace rock and the lava rock together (red/grey). I don't know if I pulled it off well. I want to find rocks/stones that better match. If anyone has suggestions, please let me know. With this type of background, I'm guess I should try to show it off by not piling other rocks too high?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks great.. what temp lighting are you using?


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Cromak said:


> Looks great.. what temp lighting are you using?


2 x 10K were on. The actinic lamps were off. The photo came out darker because I took the photo at 800 ISO. It was actually brighter if you were standing in the room.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks sweet Des! The rocks blend well with the BG. :thumb:


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

Cromak, do you use reflectors with your lighting? I am just setting up a 2ft deep tanganyika set up but cant decide on lighting. I like the bluish tone your tank gives off, though not sure if this would compliment the more subtle colours of the tangs I want, such as altos, punks, xenos or wash them out a bit?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow... Both backgrounds look fantastic. I'm looking for a 3D background for my 125G, however it is already established. Was it really that easy to get it pressure fitted? I have a FX5 intake strainer, aqueon pro heater and a custom spray at that would have to sit in front of the background. Do you see any problem with this from you experience, where is your intake placed?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

not at all it was extremely easy to put in. I drained the water about half way, then installed it. I have my intakes stuck to the side of the glass on each side of the tank. Right at the corners. .Then two 1050 gph pumps blowing from each side towards each intake.


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

It time for you to do video opcorn:


----------



## mfish1 (Dec 31, 2011)

How thick are both of your backgrounds? I'm curious as to how much swimming space you lose with them because I've been seriously considering ordering one from designs by nature for a while.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Its a slimline like 1" at most


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Because of this thread, I just placed an order with Matt for the bj27wa for my 125G. I'm excited! Hoping to get this installed painlessly


----------

